# Cabbage & Noodles



## RAYT721 (Jun 23, 2004)

CABBAGE & NOODLES

1 head firm green cabbage
1 med. onion
1/2 c. butter, margarine or oil
2 tsp. salt
1 lb. broad noodles
Pepper

Grate cabbage and onion.  Toss cabbage, onion and 2 teaspoons salt together in bowl.  Let stand about 15 minutes.  Meanwhile, heat 3 quarts water in kettle. When water boils, add noodles and cook until barely tender.  Drain.  Rinse with cold water.  Heat oil, butter or margarine in skillet.  Squeeze liquid from cabbage-onion mixture and place in skillet.  Add pepper.  Saute, stirring with wooden spoon, until golden brown.  Combine noodles and cabbage- onion mixture in kettle.  Heat on low flame, tossing occasionally with spoon.


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2004)

OK...what ethnicity is this one? Irish?


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Hmmm... Dunno...*

I thought "Cabbage & Noodles" was either a Polish or Hungarian dish. I don't really know who to thank for this inexpensive yet tasty side dish. Anyone??? /rayt721


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jun 28, 2004)

*cabbage&noodles*

Coming from a polish neighborhood, if you add cottage cheese to the dish they call it klushki I believe


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey, Ray... I actually make this on occasion!    Its a gooooooooood dish! Thanks for the post!


----------



## fat n happy (Jun 29, 2004)

my girlfriends is from pittsburg this was the first time id eaten it damn good stuff , great for that heartattack im workin on too  kaluski its polish.


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 11, 2004)

This is a really good dish. Its very polish as well. A little apple vineger for  nice balance

This goes well with Pot Pie noodles as well, or some toughside shitzle.


----------



## Lyn 221 (Sep 6, 2004)

It's Haluski and it's Slovak.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

i have a chinese cabbage and noodle. 

Well i think its cabbage maybe lettuce, but
you cook some rice chinese noodles in water take it out and cook some of the cabbage in water take it out then take out a pan and throw in noodles and cabbage into the pan with oil then cook then when done add soy sauce and some chopped green onions to it and a dash of seaseme oil


----------



## mole cooks (Oct 2, 2004)

to Lyn 221 -
when my baba made halushki, she used drop dumplings, not noodles
[ half spoons of dough dropped into boiling water ]

and to comissaryqueen -
use dry cottage cheese - unless you want a moist mess
 
now my mouth is watering


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 5, 2004)

There is a similar dish from nortern Italy called Pizzocheri di Teglio. It uses buckwheat noodles (you will have to make them yourself), an equal amount of potato to the cabbage, is spread with pieces of talegio and is then baked.

A winter dish, it is surprisingly light, but also satisfying.

I suspect it could be adapted to diet by removing the potato and substituting the talegio with something less fat.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 12, 2004)

How about some caraway seeds?


----------

